# Why the hell?



## SE-R Pusha (Mar 20, 2003)

does a cold air intake cost so much for the 91-94 sentra se-r?
and what is the difference between hi-port and lo-port?
and does anyone know where there are any cheaper cold air intakes?


----------



## project4 (Aug 5, 2003)

try using pvc piping and a cone filter that might work


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i thought pvc creates poisonous gases when heated...


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

This is warm air, not melting plastic.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fastpakr said:


> *This is warm air, not melting plastic. *


the heat from the engine bay could melt the plastic.

if you're gonna do it, do it right, or don't do it at all.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

The heat in the engine bay isn't even close to melting plastic on an air intake pipe. The engine bay is full of plastic components that would melt if it were really that hot.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

for the high-port/low-port difference.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

pvc is NOT engineered for engine bays.


----------



## SE-R Pusha (Mar 20, 2003)

uuuhhh ok,


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

groupbuycenter.com is has aems for something like $145, but its not gonna last much longer.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Why don't you put on a wooden body kit to go along w/ your PVC piping. If you are going to build your own, at least use the right materials.

High port or low port describes the intake manifold's entry point into the cylinder head. If the cylinder head's intake ports are located toward the top of the head, it is considered a high port head. If the ports are located toward the bottom, it is a low port head. The high port head was in all NX2000s as well as the '91 thru '93 Sentra SE-R. The switch to the low port head on U.S. Nissan models (I'm not sure about Infinitis) occurred in 1994. All SR20DE engines installed in Nissans from 1994 to present have been the low port model. If you're *still* not sure whether you have a high port or low port head, look between the valve cover and the firewall. If you see an object that looks kind of like a log (which is the surge tank), you have a low port head. If you see 4 "tubes", you have a high port head.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

There is no problem using PVC pipes under the hood. I use it for more then a year now and no problem. And it has a big advantage compared to Aluminium or Steel, it's a good heat insulator. And if you don't like how it looks just buy some plastic primer and your favurite color spray


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fastpakr said:


> *The heat in the engine bay isn't even close to melting plastic on an air intake pipe. The engine bay is full of plastic components that would melt if it were really that hot. *



plastic and PVC are 2 different things. My valve cover is high impact plastic......however I'd NEVER make it of PVC.

2 different materials with different heat tolerances.
this is why copper is mostly used for hot water pipes in homes, too.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't want to make a big thing of this, but PVC is plastic!! Like ABS,PS,.... 

And PVC holds up to 90°C and the CAI should never reach this temp. Shure you shuld not don't put it near to your exhaus


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

agreed... there are much flimisier things in the engine bay than PVC pipe... as long as it's not touching your headers or block, no issues.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i give up. please have fun with it


----------

